# Oak and wirewool, what is so bad?



## Matt_S (18 Jun 2007)

Now I knew I'd read something on this and searched back and found the thread I'd read. It was about using synthetic wirewool instead of metal on oak. But it doesn't say why you can't use metal and what happens.

I am about to finish a little present for my brother's 21st. Opened my wax and there were lots of fine specs where wax had reacted with wirewool. Thinking now I shouldnt have applied last time by dipping wirewool in the wax  

Basically want to know if I do get any wirewool on the oak what will happen and how awful will it be, should I get a new wax for oak?

thanks


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Jun 2007)

> Opened my wax and there were lots of fine specs where wax had reacted with wirewool. Thinking now I shouldnt have applied last time by dipping wirewool in the wax



Been there got the tea shirt



> Basically want to know if I do get any wirewool on the oak what will happen and how awful will it be, should I get a new wax for oak?
> 
> thanks


 You'll get lots of little black spots, don't risk it, get a new tin and use your old on other wood type.


----------



## Matt_S (18 Jun 2007)

new tin it is


----------



## White House Workshop (18 Jun 2007)

Matt_S":ucqsp00x said:


> Now I knew I'd read something on this and searched back and found the thread I'd read. It was about using synthetic wirewool instead of metal on oak. But it doesn't say why you can't use metal and what happens.


I was told a long time ago that oak is quite acidic and the acid will react with the metal. The black spots from wire wool are ferric oxide I think - rust to you and me!


----------



## Scrit (20 Jun 2007)

White House Workshop":17q4eeev said:


> I was told a long time ago that oak is quite acidic and the acid will react with the metal. The black spots from wire wool are ferric oxide I think - rust to you and me!


Oak contains tannin (as does walnut and to a lesser extent true mahoganies). Tannin combines with any free moisture (from the air, water spills, water-based finishes, etc) to form tannic acid which will attack any ferrous deposits, such as tiny particles of broken off steel wool trapped in wood pores, to form black ferrous oxide (ferric oxide is the more familiar "rust" colour) - a compound which stains timbers black. Whilst the black spots on bare timber can be removed by applying oxallic acid, it is easier to use bronze wool in the first place and thereby side-step the issue.

Scrit


----------

